# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  C# Tabbed Web Browser

## gep13

*C# Tabbed Web Browser*.  Last updated: 29th December 2011

With the consent of jmcilhinney, I have taken the original Tabbed Web Browser code which you can find here:

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=506103

and created a C# Version of it.  This is a direct replica of his submission.  If any changes are made to his version, I will strive to update C# version as well.

*Author name:*
Gary Ewan Park

*Update history:*

29th December 2011

I took jmcilhinney's original code and converted to C# and hosted on github

*Latest Code:*
You can find this on github here:
https://github.com/gep13/CS-Tabbed-Web-Browser

----------


## coolcurrent4u

hello Gep
one bug found. when the width of thr browser is reduced, the address combobox disappears. and if maximized, it does not fill the remaining space.
Any idea?

----------


## gep13

Hello there,

I haven't looked at this code in a while, so no ideas off the top of my head, but if I get a chance I will try to take a look at the weekend.

If you don't hear from me, feel free to send me a PM.

Gary

----------


## gep13

Hello,

For anyone who is interested, I have moved the Code for this application onto github, you can find it here:

https://github.com/gep13/CS-Tabbed-Web-Browser

Thanks

Gary

----------

